# tang soo do logo



## TallAdam85 (May 31, 2005)

just wondering does any one have a photo or image of the tang soo do logo with the fist just wondering cause i want to use it for some thing thanks


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 1, 2005)

Look at my avatar  Well, it's not the best pic. Hopefully someone else can give you a better one.


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 6, 2005)

Is this what you are looking for:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 6, 2005)

lol yea just a little bigger if u had one but i should emailed u first


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok if you want one bigger click on this link:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v406/tsdu/mdk.gif

That is the biggest one that I have.  Adam - If there is any image in TSD, believe me I will either find it or make it.


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 7, 2005)

I just noticed Adam - on your rank and style - What is a "Bo Dan"?


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 10, 2005)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I just noticed Adam - on your rank and style - What is a "Bo Dan"?



I think it's Cho Dan Bo. I'm guessing, though, so I'll let him answer LOL


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 14, 2005)

That is what I assumed too, and I really have doubts on that one - but hey miracles happen....


----------

